# Ultrasonic Pest Control Bad for Hedgie?



## SilasMom (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello!

I need help! I am having a mouse problem in my apartment. I am going to put out live traps but obviously need to deter anymore from my home. I was thinking of trying one of those ultrasonic pest systems that you plug in and emits an ultrasonic wave that mice do not like. Is this going to hurt my hedgie? Or are they on a different "wavelength"? I'm pretty sure the mouse is taking food from her bowl too. :-(


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's been a few threads about this on the forum. Personally, I don't think I'd use them at all, even in other rooms. I think the general consensus on the last thread was definitely don't use in the same room, but other rooms may be okay. Depending on the size of your apartment though, I'd still be leery...but it's up to you. If you do give it a try, definitely keep a close eye on your hedgehog's behavior, eating/drinking, and activity to see if it affects her. If you want a way to keep the mouse out of her cage, try getting some metal screening (I would think they'd have it at home improvement stores, etc.) to put over her cage.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

I looked up the specs, these devices broadcast in the 32-62 kHz range. They are designed to not bother cats and dogs. 

Apparently hedgehogs have the same upper limit of hearing as dogs and cats, around 25 kHz. 

So in theory they should be okay. But it'd be a good idea to see if your hedgehog was agitated. For animals with a very high frequency hearing range it'd be a piercing noise they'd hear and would be agitated by so in theory you'd be able to tell.


----------

